# advice on ice shelters...please



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ok so I am looking to buy a new ice shanty....this is what i have looked at so far..and what i like:

Frabill Trekker Max 2 person 399.00 like the storage under seats.

and the seats..

Clam Corp FishTrap Nannook 2 person 339.00 like the seats and the 
weight (80lbs) 

Let me know if anyone has further suggestions or if anyone has had problems with these...

I will be fishing central ohio lakes..(pulling by hand) and fishing Erie (pulling with atv)

Thank you OGF ers....


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

What's up with the condo you bought?  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

If you are pulling by hand keep lightness in mind. Only issue is for erie a stout shanty is key to withstand the high winds. I think the frabill comes with hyfax runners and a kit can be added to the clam. I would consider that if pulling by hand. Check out www.iceshanty.com and i am sure the guys up north can shed some light on your question by doing a search on each shanty. Then make your decision from there. I can assure you that i had an issue with my clam two years ago. Clam customer service was awesome. They handled my issue and replaced my shanty without issue. I would recommend the clam based on that alone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Going from condo to mansion, you are going to need a sled dog team to pull everything!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

the clam condo weights a ton and has no sled under it...i might reconsider if i can find a sled big enough to put the condo in


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sady Dog, if a sled is all your problem is, I can bend you up some emt skis. Just let me know your dimensions. 3/4 " minimum though this time. You may have more STUFF to cart out than me !!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Or you can build on to fit you need. Here is ours. Just an old pair of skis from Craigslist and compartments sized to your needs to fit buckets a vex a propane tank. Anything. Bungee everything down to the handles. Added some pvc pipes for rod holders. It is several years old and has been on erie Saginaw bay and several inland lakes. Pulled behind a snowmobile and by hand over rocks. It works well. Hope the pic posts well. Here it is

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to agree with the others here, on portability. I've got a Cabelas Ice Shelter, which is a hub-style shelter and love it. I transport everything on a Jet Sled.
http://www.shappell.com/sleds.html
I put all my fishing gear, except my auger, inside a plastic storage tub (that I got at Walmart), lay the Ice Shelter on top of it and hook a couple of cinch straps over it all and pull it with a 20' rope. I've had no problems with this set up.

Bowhunter57


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The nanook pulls easier than the frabill. Compared both with full fishing loads in 4" of snow.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

tried the ole makeshift sled..it is either too heavy duty and heavy or falls apart or not stable enough to maintain a speed of more than snail.. 

just gonna buy a molded sled or a new shanty..


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sady, Gander has 3 sizes of sleds right now. The biggest one is HUGH ! I can get the measurements off it if that will help you out ?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I didnt see 1 at the gander over by me?? (rome hillaird) which gander


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

was heading to bass pro toledo in the morning...


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Going to be a nasty drive in morn if we get the snow there saying, your jeep is probobly good in snow but you might want to wait till sun


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

made the drive saturday to bass pro to pick up the new shanty..Frabill Trekker Max I was sick as a dog going up and to tell ya the truth it is still in the back of my jeep in the box...dam I hope i feel better soon..

Thanx for the input and advice guys


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry Sade. It was the Gander in North Canton.


----------

